# [SOLVED] &quot;Wireless in not currently enabled&quot; even though the switch is on



## GilGalvanti (Feb 4, 2010)

*[SOLVED] &quot;Wireless in not currently enabled&quot; even though the switch is on*

Hey,

I've been looking for solutions for about an hour online, but haven't found any. I've had my Gateway P-6860 laptop for about 20 months and it's worked great, but suddenly today the wireless doesn't want to turn on. 

There is a switch on the front of the laptop that turns it off and on, and it's set to on, but when I go to "Manage Wireless Networks" to try and find the problem, it says "Wireless is not currently enabled.". 

There is no light on my keyboard that could indicate whether or not it's turned on. 

Ethernet still works fine. Any attempt at troubleshooting a connection only tells me to plug my ethernet cable in (well duh, I want to troubleshoot the wireless part of it). I've tried hitting FN+F2 to turn it off and on, but that doesn't seem to work either. I've restarted my computer several times and still no luck. I'm using Windows 7. 

Anyone have any ideas to try? Is there a way to try and manually enable the wireless connection without relying on the switch (which seems to be broken all of the sudden).


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

If you can switch on and off with a wireless button, it is not broken 

Uninstall wireless driver.
reboot PC.
Install new wireless driver [the most recent wireless driver you will find on manufacturer's Web Site - gateway's Web Site]

Keep us posted...


----------



## GilGalvanti (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*



vladimirb said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!
> 
> If you can switch on and off with a wireless button, it is not broken
> 
> ...


Hey, and thanks. The switch can physically move from off to on (it is a little slider), but I'm not sure if the computer is actually reading it as in the on position correctly. 

Could you please point me in the right direction where to look for uninstalling the wireless driver? How do I know which driver it is to uninstall? Thanks for the help.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*

Hello again!!!

When you switch wireless adapter to *ON*, do you have any indication light on laptop which is telling you that wireless adapter is turned ON???
When you go to *Open Network and Sharing Center*, on the left side of the display you have *change adapter settings* options.
Is there Wireless network card listed???

Can you remember did you install or uninstall some software or Anti-Virus program yesterday, before this problem happened???

Wireless adapter driver you can find in:
*WINDOWS BUTTON > CONTROL PANEL > PROGRAMS*
here you have listed all installed programs in your system...
Scroll down carefully and find wireless card driver...
If you are not confident in finding that driver,
please post make/model of your laptop and I will check which one wireless adapter is installed...

Keep us posted...


----------



## GilGalvanti (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*



vladimirb said:


> Hello again!!!
> 
> When you switch wireless adapter to *ON*, do you have any indication light on laptop which is telling you that wireless adapter is turned ON???
> When you go to *Open Network and Sharing Center*, on the left side of the display you have *change adapter settings* options.
> ...


No, there is no light on my laptop to indicate whether it's on or off. 

Under change adapter settings, there is "Network Wireless Connection" listed, and it is enabled, but not connected. I did uninstall Microsoft Security Essentials a few days ago (after downloading it about a week ago) because it was causing my computer to lag every time I went to a web page, but I'm not sure if the wireless problems occurred after or before that. When I ran a diagnose on the wireless network connection, it came up with, "Wireless capability is turned off", even though my switch is in the on position and I have hit FN+F2 to try to turn it on that way.

I wasn't able to find the wireless driver, my laptop is the p-6860 gateway FX.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## GilGalvanti (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*

Wow, it just suddenly and inexplicably started working again. I was just playing my 360 and looked over to see it was connected to a network now. Thanks again for the help, I'll let you know if I have any more problems.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: "Wireless in not currently enabled" even though the switch is on*

Hello mate!

I am glad you have solved things right!!! 
This issue could be due to bad switch, you might be right with that...
Lets wait and see what will happen...

I will mark this thread as solved.

If you ever need help again, you know where to find us!


----------

